# Agouti Satin X Cinnamon Satin



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Have a ten day old litter from two promising mice. I was quite pleased by the outcome. Some agouti satins but also some lovely recessive yellow and lilac satins. I culled this litter down to 6 early on and I have noticed that they are already noticeably more developed at ten days than my previous litter, which I culled down to 9.

The first pic is the buck, the second the doe, and finally, the bubs!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleasing litter


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Very lovely litter  I find the satin lilacs especially beautiful, wow!


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Pics of my favorite little lilac from the litter: I fully expect her to brown up over time, as I understand is typical in lilacs, but right now she is a striking lilac color and very friendly and mellow, especially for a 15-day-old.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Aaaaw SO adorable. She's really lovely


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Super adorable!


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Update with adult pictures of four from this litter: a satin champagne buck, a blue cinnamon longhaired buck with whiskers to spare, a satin yellow doe with a color that really pops and the lilac doe from the previous pictures. I plan on doing some inbreeding with these guys despite their snub noses because I love their colors. We'll see how hard it is to weed out the snub nose later (famous last words of the snub-nose-line breeder, I'm sure).


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

I couldn't help but laugh at that last line :lol: This litter is stunning, I wish you the best of luck in getting good results out of them!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice. I just gotten a few satin in my litter and I absolutely adore satins!


----------

